# Cleaning a muzzleloader



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

If anyone has any experience cleaning muzzleloaders, I would like your opinion on what is best to clean & lube them with. Thanks for any input.

Sam


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I can tell you that no matter what you use just clean them an don't wait to long it will cause the barrel to pitt but wd40 will do if u have nothing else hopes#9 solvent also works for me followed by some rem oil!


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Cleaning*

Warm soapy water work great if you can take the breach plug out use a patch on the ram rod place the muzzle in the water and pull the soapy water up through the barrel changing patches until the patch comes out clean. :thumbup: then run dry patches through to bore until dry then put oil on dry patches and coat the inside real well. Last but most important stand the gun up with the muzzle down on a rag so the extra oil runs out and does not build up in the breach. :no:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

+1 on hot water and dawn soap


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Another +1+ on the boiling hot water & dawn soap , remove the nipple if the breech cannot be removed, only way to go, after the barrel dry's out run a patch with some BORE BUTTER and wipe the barrel down also with the BORE BUTTER :thumbsup: Better watch out cause that barrel will be hot to go, use a hot glove


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> Another +1+ on the boiling hot water & dawn soap , remove the nipple if the breech cannot be removed, only way to go, after the barrel dry's out run a patch with some BORE BUTTER and wipe the barrel down also with the BORE BUTTER :thumbsup: Better watch out cause that barrel will be hot to go, use a hot glove


 
Hit the nail on the head with that one :thumbup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Switch from pyrodex to Black Horn 209 and use the same cleaners you that you use on your other rifles.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

DHB699 said:


> Warm soapy water work great if you can take the breach plug out use a patch on the ram rod place the muzzle in the water and pull the soapy water up through the barrel changing patches until the patch comes out clean. :thumbup: then run dry patches through to bore until dry then put oil on dry patches and coat the inside real well. Last but most important stand the gun up with the muzzle down on a rag so the extra oil runs out and does not build up in the breach. :no:



My only variation is I use hot soapy water, and then a boiling water rinse using oven mitts to hold the barrel. Not hot enough to hurt the steel but causes rapid evaporation of the water allowing quicker finishing of the task.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess the thought of using water to clean a gun just seems totally opposite of everything I was ever taught about keeping moisture away from my rifles. I am new to the blackpowder game and I am quickly learning that things get messy....haha..
Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I clean all of my guns with hot water and soap..just oil well after they dry! That's how the airforce teaches too


----------

